# 91 million off the rolls



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

The news today indicates that 91 million or about 1/3 of the 300 million total population have been dropped (no longer counted) from the employment roll. Consider that 300 million includes children and retired people, so the percentage is really much higher. These numbers, normally hidden by the Feds, are really catastrophic!! They are very much like the numbers were as the country exited the Great Depression. As I recall, what reduced the numbers of unemployed at that time was our entrance into WWII. So, what can we expect to happen this time round?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> The news today indicates that 91 million or about 1/3 of the 300 million total population have been dropped (no longer counted) from the employment roll. Consider that 300 million includes children and retired people, so the percentage is really much higher. These numbers, normally hidden by the Feds, are really catastrophic!! They are very much like the numbers were as the country exited the Great Depression. As I recall, what reduced the numbers of unemployed at that time was our entrance into WWII. So, what can we expect to happen this time round?


This time around we have too many "entitlement class" people who feel the government "owes them". What will happen this time around will be the chains of communism. And the majority will willingly vote for it. Not a substantial majority to be sure, but 53% is still a majority. 
They re-elected Obama even after he showed his true intent, didn't they?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This time around we have too many "entitlement class" people who feel the government "owes them". What will happen this time around will be the chains of communism. And the majority will willingly vote for it. Not a substantial majority to be sure, but 53% is still a majority.
> They re-elected Obama even after he showed his true intent, didn't they?


WWII pulled us out of the Great Depression due to our willingness to GO TO WORK for the greater good. Our manufacturing economy exploded with wealth, and we quickly became the dominant economy in the world again. Th War on Terror has proven that we, as Americans, no longer have this mindset. We are at war, but our economy is still dismal, and has been for two decades. Americans are still waiting for their handout from the government, and the government is using that to control us.
An eminent war will not have the same effect as WWII. we won't go to work to win the war. We will just watch it on TV, disconnected spectators, and hope our government saves us. Hell, we can't even make the uniforms for our Olympic athletes, we outsourced that. What makes you think we will make bombs, planes, tanks, and raw materials?
THAT is why I prep.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Less people working, more taking, and its not a new thing - this slide has been going on for a long time.









And that number is even being skewed UPWARDS (but not enough to actually MOVE it up) by people not being able to retire.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This time around we have too many "entitlement class" people who feel the government "owes them". What will happen this time around will be the chains of communism. And the majority will willingly vote for it. Not a substantial majority to be sure, but 53% is still a majority.
> They re-elected Obama even after he showed his true intent, didn't they?


I do not believe as many people reelected Obama as simply unelected Romney. Obama is bad for our country a race baiting Socialist gun grabber who hasn't displayed a lot of competence. Romney on the other hand when his country called he went to France. He made a living breaking up companies looting pension funds and shipping jobs over seas. As Governor he signed an AWB and oversaw the introduction of the model for Obamacare. He sheltered his income overseas but signed more taxes on working Americans. Americans were simply unwilling to install this on the national stage simply because he had an R next to his name. This is some thing the Republicans should remember if they think they can run Crispy cream against Hilda beast.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I do not believe as many people reelected Obama as simply unelected Romney. Obama is bad for our country a race baiting Socialist gun grabber who hasn't displayed a lot of competence. Romney on the other hand when his country called he went to France. He made a living breaking up companies looting pension funds and shipping jobs over seas. As Governor he signed an AWB and oversaw the introduction of the model for Obamacare. He sheltered his income overseas but signed more taxes on working Americans. Americans were simply unwilling to install this on the national stage simply because he had an R next to his name. This is some thing the Republicans should remember if they think they can run Crispy cream against Hilda beast.


Well said. That is the problem with the two party system. It was a vote for the lesser of two evils. People like me had no candidate. I had a choice between a candidate that was incompetent, and a candidate who was VERY competent, at helping an elite group steal my wealth.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This time around we have too many "entitlement class" people who feel the government "owes them". What will happen this time around will be the chains of communism. And the majority will willingly vote for it. Not a substantial majority to be sure, but 53% is still a majority.
> They re-elected Obama even after he showed his true intent, didn't they?


True and we also have a government that thinks they can spend taxpayer money and spend our way out of a recession. It made matters worse during the great depression and even more so now. Beyond that we have a bigger liar in the Whitehouse today than at any point in history. Even more so than the Clintons. Shovel ready jobs weren't so shovel ready. You can keep your health insurance but you really cant. You can keep your doctor but then you really cant. And of coarse I can go on and on. The scary thing for me is what happens when they stop propping up the stock market?

Our liar and chief has taken us down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The baby boo population has, for 3 years now, been entering social security. You know unemployment benefits are not impacted by continued income. My brother in law is 57 and his company has offered to give him his social security payments / equivalent until age 65 if he'd retire and the boss said plus you can take unemployment for. 6-12 months for a boost. He would be giving up a $70k a year job. So he said no and was upset they'd encourage him to use unemployment. Still a good number of pre social security types are using it as a pay off until social security kicks in. No offense to the 60-65 yr olds around here but your generation has made it a profession to get all it can out of govt, and sadly they've taught the younger ones well.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Well said. That is the problem with the two party system. It was a vote for the lesser of two evils. People like me had no candidate. I had a choice between a candidate that was incompetent, and a candidate who was VERY competent, at helping an elite group steal my wealth.


Yup, socialism is always the better choice.

You helped to create this, why are you complaining? You got what you asked for.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Yup, socialism is always the better choice.
> 
> You helped to create this, why are you complaining? You got what you asked for.


Sir we had a gas station that made a very big deal about how they were part of an American company. I asked the Manager if they were so Pro American how come they charged the same or more than the British company and paid their people the same or less? He responded Market forces dictate this. I don't care who's selling the snake oil you buy it at your peril.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Sir we had a gas station that made a very big deal about how they were part of an American company. I asked the Manager if they were so Pro American how come they charged the same or more than the British company and paid their people the same or less? He responded Market forces dictate this. I don't care who's selling the snake oil you buy it at your peril.


My point is that if one helped to create the situation then one need not complain. You got what you asked for.

You stated at some point that you voted for the king. You knew what to expect, why bitch? If I bought a poisonous snake and got bit, who's fault would that be?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Its ex president Bush's fault.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

alterego said:


> Its ex president Bush's fault.


The Civil war and both world wars were Bush's fault. Bush is also responsible for Obamacare. My vehicle got hit in a parking lot last month, I think Bush was involved somehow.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

91 million off the rolls-- don't you just know that Obama has probably thrown his arm out trying to pat himself on the back.
This is his plan and he ain't done yet


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I read the 91 million off article as well.

A couple of things, 

this Friday after noon they stated on National Propaganda Radio that the unemployment rate would be nearly 6.5% for next month, due to the amount of people coming off the unemployment because the government is no longer guaranteeing loans to the states to extend unemployment past the first 26 weeks, unless it gets past to refund the loans. (for those of you that don't know any better that is where it comes from) don't get me wrong two years is enough unemployment, however they also stated that their is three people needing a job for every one available job. At least two of three of those people are headed to the welfare line, this will be taking money from the left pocket and putting it into the right.

Also I hate to say it but I believe the 91 million number is very high. Their are 315 million legal American's +- from the last census. As I recall their were only 161 million working before O Jig Way was willingly voted into office by the demolibs. 

If the revised number was 161 minus 91 we would be more screwed than we are currently, don't get me wrong, I believe from every thing I read unemployment is really 23 to 26 % but it is not 45%


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> My point is that if one helped to create the situation then one need not complain. You got what you asked for.
> 
> You stated at some point that you voted for the king. You knew what to expect, why bitch? If I bought a poisonous snake and got bit, who's fault would that be?


Did you vote for Romney in the primaries? If so stand up and take a bow. Yes I acknowledge my culpability however by bringing the non candidate to the table those who did vote for his nomination did their part. As I have stated previously Romney already had his name on one AWB. He would have wanted Democrat support for his agenda. This would have been his Nixon to China moment at least his first one. A saying we have in Nevada "Be careful what you wish for!" Those who place the Second Amendment above loyalty to a political party saved your bacon thus far. However the power grab against the Constitution is not over with yet. Obama will use the tools Bush handed over to him in addition to those Holder and him will try to fashion. No do not ask those who value freedom above party to be quiet about it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe a lot of them will move to CO. sit around and smoke a bit of weed. Then sue to have it paid for as a medical need.
Yes I did vote of Romney . The clown in office is not my fault.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't ask you to be quiet. I stated merely that you got what you asked for so don't complain. Huge difference there bubba.

Many have chosen socialism. If you think that's wrong, think again. He was voted in twice. Go figure.

Be careful what you wish for was kinda my statement. You got it. We are not on the road to socialism, we have entered the freeway. We are moving in that direction quite quickly actually comrade. Or maybe they will choose a new term like citizen. It doesn't matter though, the result will be the same.

I follow no party lines. I vote for who I think will be the better of the two. I have an attitude, I just don't comply well so socialism doesn't float my boat. I have a tendency to do my own thing. That will probably get me into trouble but that's the way I am. I don't follow the narrow path of socialism.

I also choose not to follow the religion of socialist. I will not worship the planet. I have a decent relationship with God and refuse to let it go.

Paul H. Rubin: Environmentalism as Religion - WSJ.com

All in all. the majority who voted to keep the king in power seem to like most of what they are getting. I work in an office of liberals. Most voted for him. Now they are scared to death we will lose our health insurance. They did ask for this though by voting for him. He said what he would do and he did it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Well Bubba not calling BS on Government is not going to happen. The Constitution means something to me. Worshiping the planet? I worship the Creator of a lot more than one planet. Socialism? There will probably be some window dressing but I'm pretty sure if you scratch the surface you will simply find more corrupt crony capitalism think Solyndra. I was calling BS on Obama care before they voted to pass it to find out what was in it. If anybody had any doubts look who is exempt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know, it doesn't matter what politicians you vote for, and it doesn't matter if he wins or loses. If you vote for one of the ones the Establishment parties offer you, you have no right to complain. Either way, you know they are not going to serve anyone but their master. We are all old enough to understand this, and are all smart enough to know that they do not serve to protect our liberties.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> You know, it doesn't matter what politicians you vote for, and it doesn't matter if he wins or loses. If you vote for one of the ones the Establishment parties offer you, you have no right to complain. Either way, you know they are not going to serve anyone but their master. *We are all old enough to understand this, and are all smart enough to know that they do not serve to protect our liberties.*


Mmmmmmmm............Hard to argue that one.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Who is/are the master(s) of the politicians? 
Are they all corrupt or just some of them? 
How can we tell which are corrupt?

Some of the "global" corporations but I have no idea which ones.
I think probably 40-50% are corrupt. 
I don't know of any way to separate the corrupt from the good representatives. I know that at least one of my representatives is doing a good job in protecting our rights but other than that????


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If they are not corrupt when they get there, they soon will be-- that's just the way it works
Re elect no one


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, if you were elected would you become corrupt?

I have a little more respect for those in office that are working for the people they represent and the good of the country.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tango said:


> If they are not corrupt when they get there, they soon will be-- that's just the way it works
> Re elect no one


I don't know, Ted Cruz seems to be doing what that majority of us want here in his district. Now John Cornyn is a different story.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I don't know, Ted Cruz seems to be doing what that majority of us want here in his district. Now John Cornyn is a different story.


Sir if we disagree at times I must admit you seem sincere I love the way Cruz stood up to Feinstein. John Cornyn I didn't hear of till today and it was regarding him attempting to make concealed carry reciprocal nationwide. I already enjoy that I would like to see it for every citizen. However what's the other shoe getting ready to drop?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't believe that you can help but be corrupted
Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tango said:


> I don't believe that you can help but be corrupted
> Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely


That's why we need term limits.

When the country was set up, they figured business men would step up and do their public service then go back to running their business. I really don't think they had professional politicians in mind.

Professional politicians won't allow term limits. There is too much money to be made. AND the lobbyists want to make sure that these politicians are bought and paid for. They need the return on their investments.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is why we used the constitution to limit the power of the federal government. If only we would enforce that constitution.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

PaulS said:


> That is why we used the constitution to limit the power of the federal government. If only we would enforce that constitution.


Exactly, the people that enforce the constitution are the ones that (to quote interceptor) are bought and paid for-WE really have no say. Well we do, but we continually elect the thieves. These thieves have no interest in us unless its an election year, and amazingly people believe the same lies every time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> Exactly, the people that enforce the constitution are the ones that (to quote interceptor) are bought and paid for-WE really have no say. Well we do, but we continually elect the thieves. These thieves have no interest in us unless its an election year, and amazingly people believe the same lies every time.


Mike,
It is up to the states and the people to enforce the constitution. The federal government does not have the power to regulate themselves even if they wanted to.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Mike,
> It is up to the states and the people to enforce the constitution. The federal government does not have the power to regulate themselves even if they wanted to.


It's sad but true. This should be a state thing. In fact, this country was designed to be independent states with the federal govt having little to do with everyday life. Most states like the federal oversight and control. A few though don't want federal control.

14 State Governors : Prepare State Militia Defenses To Be Ready Against Obama's Rogue Federal Forces | Peace . Gold . LOVE

Taking control back will need to be done state by state.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

inceptor said:


> It's sad but true. This should be a state thing. In fact, this country was designed to be independent states with the federal govt having little to do with everyday life. Most states like the federal oversight and control. A few though don't want federal control.
> 
> 14 State Governors : Prepare State Militia Defenses To Be Ready Against Obama's Rogue Federal Forces | Peace . Gold . LOVE
> 
> Taking control back will need to be done state by state.


If the state doesn't step up the people have the right and responsibility to do so. We made the government and we gave them limited powers. We have lost control and we need to get it back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> If the state doesn't step up *the people have the right and responsibility to do so*. We made the government and we gave them limited powers. We have lost control and we need to get it back.


You have to care in order for that to happen and the majority doesn't care what happens as long as they get free stuff.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is not an excuse for others to do nothing.

Remember thatall evil needs to win is for good people to do nothing. It worked for Hitler and many others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> That is not an excuse for others to do nothing.
> 
> Remember thatall evil needs to win is for good people to do nothing. It worked for Hitler and many others.


Not offered as an excuse. Just reality.

That quote is exactly what we are seeing. The many would rather do nothing. If they ignore it long enough maybe it will go away.

Speaking of Hitler, this was written by a German:

_They came for the Communists, and I didn't object - For I wasn't a Communist;
They came for the Socialists, and I didn't object - For I wasn't a Socialist;
They came for the labor leaders, and I didn't object - For I wasn't a laborleader;
They came for the Jews, and I didn't object - For I wasn't a Jew;
Then they came for me - And there was no one left to object.
[Martin Niemoller, German Protestant Pastor, 1892-1984]_


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Not offered as an excuse. Just reality.
> 
> That quote is exactly what we are seeing. The many would rather do nothing. If they ignore it long enough maybe it will go away.
> 
> ...


Exactly! The lesson taught, Don't wait too long...


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Mike,
> It is up to the states and the people to enforce the constitution. The federal government does not have the power to regulate themselves even if they wanted to.


I know, but they are doing it anyway. It appears they do what they want, and really-who will stop them?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> I know, but they are doing it anyway. It appears they do what they want, and really-who will stop them?


Those that care enough to do so. There is a price but what is the value of freedom?


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Ripon said:


> The baby boo population has, for 3 years now, been entering social security. You know unemployment benefits are not impacted by continued income. My brother in law is 57 and his company has offered to give him his social security payments / equivalent until age 65 if he'd retire and the boss said plus you can take unemployment for. 6-12 months for a boost. He would be giving up a $70k a year job. So he said no and was upset they'd encourage him to use unemployment. Still a good number of pre social security types are using it as a pay off until social security kicks in. No offense to the 60-65 yr olds around here but your generation has made it a profession to get all it can out of govt, and sadly they've taught the younger ones well.


Well, offense is taken! That's BULL! My generation has worked their butt off to build up this country. To raise our families, to defend the freedom that the young people of today have no respect for or understand it's cost. You wander a bit too wide with that paint brush in your hand. You better understand you cannot paint everyone the same color. I am getting sick and tired of getting beat up by a bunch of no nothings. You don't know me, and you don't know what I have accomplished in my life. So BACK OFF!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Those that care enough to do so. There is a price but what is the value of freedom?


Many dead men know the value of freedom, as do we from their sacrifice.


----------

